# Za Za Baazar



## Geri (Jun 13, 2012)

Has anyone been to this place yet? If so, what is it like and which of the food do you recommend?


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 13, 2012)

I went, it's pretty bonkers. I'd go in when the doors open, as the experience of being seated as one of many hundreds of people all at the same time is pretty mad. Feels a bit like Mad Max in a way. Inside there's a huge line of large food stations running down the middle where various chefs cook stuff for you or set out food already cooked, covering pretty much all parts of the world to some degree.

The food's what you'd expect, not great, and we concluded you'd have to eat a lot to get your money's worth, but it's a fun enough experience. The only major problem is that many of the food stations are circular, so there's no obvious start or end to the queue for them, you just kind of have to jump in where you can. I'd also recommend stocking up on your puddings before getting any other food, as once everyone's onto pudding, there's only one station for it, and you'll be lucky to get anything unless you fancy a battle.

But anyway, I enjoyed it, glad I went, but probably wouldn't go again.

ETA: Recommend is probably a bit strong for any of the food there, but some of the indian wasn't bad, and just getting loads of the meaty chinese things and leaving the boring carbs was fun too.


----------



## Geri (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh God, I am not looking forward to it really - it sounds a bit hectic for my liking...


----------



## Gerry1time (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, it certainly can be hectic. We had a polish waiter who explained everything to us at the start, but did it so fast and with such a thick accent we had literally no idea what he said.

Personally I'd say have a couple of ales before you go and let the whole experience wash over you. It's only hectic if you join in with others being hectic. Personally I found the whole thing so surreal as to be quite funny.


----------



## Geri (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm on a weight loss plan, so drinking loads of beer and trying to get my money's worth of food is not what I need right now!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 14, 2012)

It is like being in blade runner or the 5th element (that weird being inside but it feels like you are in an rundown alley way or car park or on a set) and then it is like a jumble sale-no queue just get in where you can. Food is shit and you feel you have to eat loads to get yr money worth. The salads are good actually. Then you feel horribly full.


----------



## Brother XII (Jun 18, 2012)

I went there with a bunch of co-workers for a colleague's leaving meal.  They have a strict table sitting time allocated, so if you spend any time digesting or sitting around chatting, you are likely to be gently ushered out of the door.


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2012)

I keep hoping there will be a change of plan


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 19, 2012)

as above, took the kids there - they thoroughly enjoyed it, alot of the food isn't great - but then its pile it high sell it cheap, so you can't complain really. I agree the indian was nice, good flatbreads. Mexican was alright IIRC too. I've eaten at the Cosmo in Cardiff Bay, which is similar, but food is better generally.

Good fun to go with a group of mates, or with your kids, for some fun - but fine dining it ain't. Mind you, I was there on the lunch shift which tends to be the lower end of what they do in those places.


----------



## Geri (Jun 21, 2012)

Lord, I am stuffed  I only ate a little bit of curry, couple of slices of pizza and some cake. 

Food was better than I thought it would be, although I didn't try everything. Bill for 15 people, including three kids, was £114.  

My niece whose birthday it was got her money's worth, she ate at least *5 plates* of food!

The place was rammed, they must be raking it in.


----------

